# Ferry booked through CC



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Just booked DFDS Dover / Calais for April, returning June. £44 return!!! Booked with CC using their "early booking offer" that came as a flyer with their magazine. To take advantage of it you have to book before Jan 31st. If you know your dates book now!!!!!!


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

I did the same - a week in May, ferry was £46.50 - bargain!! Thinking of going to Germany, but not sure how far we will get in a week.


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We,did too, Calais to Dunkirk, £54 return, beginning of April, returning middle of May - 6 weeks, we are off to Germany, Trier, Koblenz then amble down the Rhine.

Patty


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi. We are not members of CC but we are members of C&CC.
I phoned C&CC and asked if they would price match CC offer for ferry crossing. 
They came back with £49 return Dover to Calais for 8.5m motorhome with P&O, which I booked.  
Thankyou C&CC


----------



## stonflo (Aug 22, 2011)

Booked our ferry through CC a while back. Ferry plus two site nights £94 for June. If the sites cost £20+ then that would be around £40 return for the ferry. Not bad.
Mike


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Absolute brilliant prices. However as we wanted to travel in July (yep! peak time), I guess I got a bargain too.
Dover to Calais out and back on Euro tunnel from mid to end July. Booked via C&CC....£102.00.
Timed to get to Andre Rieu open air concert in Maastricht on 14th July.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

tonyblake said:


> Absolute brilliant prices. However as we wanted to travel in July (yep! peak time), I guess I got a bargain too.
> Dover to Calais out and back on Euro tunnel from mid to end July. Booked via C&CC....£102.00.
> Timed to get to Andre Rieu open air concert in Maastricht on 14th July.


According to flyer there are no peak times!!!! Prices are good for all sailings, or certainly selected ones for every day of the year.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Haven't paid more than £88.00 return for years. Never book more than 2 weeks before I leave and haven't used CC since I discovered I could get better prices direct on the internet by just moving day/time around.

Take off the £40.00 saving by not being a member then that's about £48.00 return. :wink: 

Jed


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Jed

Dead right if you are only wanting a single crossing but if you want more then it really pays off.

I have booked for June and Sept £44 return each time (7.5m MH)


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

OOPS! I missed the return bit  

I don't do returns because I never know when I'm coming back  

Jed


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We booked DFDS Dover/Dunkerque in May, £68 return, through the CC back in December and we thought that was good.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Well if there are no 'peak times' then how come the price varies throughout the year.
Obviously there aren't peak times. Standard fares are £x.xx but if you choose to travel in the less popular months and less popular times then there is a 'discount' afforded to those who prefer those silly o'clock times and periods where less people are generally available to travel.
Ok, perhaps its me with a slip of the finger. The cheap travel generally excludes July/August period.
I have travelled for £9.00 out and £23.00 back on Dover/Calais route but not in the NON CHEAPER periods.
I also search the internet and when I have found the absolute cheapest, I can then book with 10% off if its discounted through CC or C&CC (price match). As DFDS isn't on the discount through C&CC then I have to pay the price I discovered but I did get £48.00 return last year in June (out) and July (return).
Perhaps the person who suggests there are no peak times can suggest another title for the period of 'Standard' fares (or maybe premium) and what would they call periods where only certain sectors of society can travel because of the price as in todays bargain on Thomson holidays where a week all inclusive for £9.00 per person but had to be at Gatwick within the hour?
Ok, no peak times, next you will say there is no snow


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

tonyblake said:


> next you will say there is no snow


No snow here


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

tonyblake said:


> Well if there are no 'peak times' then how come the price varies throughout
> Perhaps the person who suggests there are no peak times can suggest another title for the period of 'Standard' fares (or maybe premium) and what would they call periods where only certain sectors of society can travel because of the price as in todays bargain on Thomson holidays where a week all inclusive for £9.00 per person but had to be at Gatwick within the hour?
> Ok, no peak times, next you will say there is no snow


Think you have misunderstood the poster - for this offer the price is the same whenever you travel, thus no peak times. We have booked for tael out in May and return July. The return price Dover to Calais with DFDS booked via the CC was £49 for a 7.8 metre van plus £30 for our dog.


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

I see your point. However, on the dates I required, the cheapest I could obtain was £93.00 return but no discount with C&CC on DFDS.
Checked at 18.36 on 27th January. However I did notice that outgoing varied for £39.00/£44.00 and £49.00 so looks like there is a variable on times and prices.
Personally I consider an extra £8.00 for the return by train is very good. Once I am at the end of my holiday then I want to get back home as soon as possible so that's why the train option on return.


----------

